# what to eat



## lisa83 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm so tired of trying to figure out what to eat...and the concequences if I do...any suggestions im at a loss.....also does anyone ever feel bloated and not hungry at all....i feel like i hardly eat anymore


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is a common feeling.A lot of us react to the act of eating, so if you have tried a few different diets all with the exact same lack of results just work on a healthy lower fat diet and you might limit starches to small portions (so 1/2 to 1 cup of pasta as a side, not 4 cups of pasta as your entree) and just give up on finding the magic diet made up or 3-10 foods that will keep you healthy and control all your symptoms. Some people do find certain diets help a lot, but if you've run through several of the the low fat, low carb, no gluten, low fructose, low FODMAP, high soluble fiber, no dairy etc and they are all the same. Foods probably are not your trigger.I find digestive enzymes with pancreatin in them helps mostly for that upper GI too full to eat or eat much bloated thing. Small frequent meals tend to help more than waiting as long as possible to eat.


----------

